# Series 3 R33 GTR



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

From OZ 

I've had the car on the road about 4 weeks now and I still haven't had a chance to give it a good tidy up or take any decent pics (sorry about the quality some were taken with my phone). I went to take some better photos last night but the camera battery was flat. I'll get some decent ones tonight


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Champ

Very nice looking 33 - the series 3 in that Platinium/Silver is my favorite colour for the 33. Saw it on SAU.

Congrats again

Daniel


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

That engine bay... cleanest standard looking one I've seen for a while!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely 33 the most mint condition standard 33 ive ever seen


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

That is one immaculate 33 you got there mate, nice plates aswell!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Lovely 33! it's soo claen! and also loving the license plate..


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! :bowdown1: 

Loving the HKS plate  

Post more pictures...please 

Claire


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice 33


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

here's some more pics 














































Just waiting for my Black LM GT4s to get here then it should look better


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Love it


----------



## raz0r$harP (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn NSW's unfairly priced custom plates...that would cost me $400 a year. Nice though


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

don't you just love the Xenon's!

I think black LMGT4's on the silver will look oh so cool (z-Tune esq)


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

cost me a one off fee just shy of 2000 AUD for the plates a few years ago ... will et more pics as soon as the wheels get here which should be tuesday ... just waiting on the cusco coil voers to get here now.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Your car looks like new!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Mint...Not many 33's left like that...Are you going to modify at all...?


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe at a later date. I've got a rps13 with a T67-25G to play with at the moment, just have to see how long before i get bored with it  Fitted my wheels yesterday, I'll get some better pics on the weekend. Enjoy 









With centre caps...









And without ...


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazing machine you have there sir. Very beautiful!!

Quick question of anyone doesn't mind answering.. Are those headlights only specific to a GTR?


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Kraker_Jax

They are the XENON headlights - they came standard on the Series 3 R33 GTR's.

Dan


----------

